# Escaping reality with AC.



## Pirate (May 29, 2014)

So I've come to the realisation that lately I've been playing more and more AC because I'm wanting to escape reality and my problems. While I know that playing it won't fix said problems, I like the comfort in knowing it's there. When you find yourself sitting on Facebook with no one talking to you or texting someone and them not replying, you just get on AC and find comfort in knowing at least your little animals will talk to you, even though they're not real.

This thread is actually pretty sad, sorry about that, but I wanted to know if I'm alone in this or not. Do you play AC for the same reason? Do you just play it for fun? How about both? Maybe some other reason? I'm just curious. I always feel happier when I'm playing this game.


----------



## Bowie (May 29, 2014)

Well, I wouldn't say I play it to escape reality. I mean, it's a fun game to play when it's raining outside, but, I myself think it's just a nice way of relaxing yourself.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 29, 2014)

You're not the only one I believe. I play animal crossing to find comfort to my depression. Besides having my family to support me I don't have any friends. So the digital animals are like little friends to me besides my family. I am working on getting treated so hopefully things will change in the future but I will always love animal crossing for being my comfort.


----------



## Hirisa (May 29, 2014)

I can relate to this, Elin. I played the GC version of AC throughout a 2 year clinical depression where I was housebound, and could barely function. AC was my lifeline, in a way that actual people could not be (other than my husband, who helped me so much throughout this period), because the people I knew back then didn't understand depression. They thought it was a choice, and a matter of willpower, so instead of supporting me, wondered why I wasn't just "getting over it." AC was my refuge.

So no, I don't think you're alone. And I hope that if you are experiencing depression or loneliness, that you'll reach out to somebody, whether in "real life" or here online (which of course is also real life), and get the support you deserve.


----------



## mayordan (May 29, 2014)

i feel like a lot of people do this
i mean.. 
...tiny virtual animals wont abandon you
and if they try to you can refuse.

acnl just makes me really happy when im sad 
so its p handy​


----------



## LostNoob (May 29, 2014)

I feel like Animal Crossing really helped me get through the first few years of secondary school, I was getting bullied every day and didn't have many friends, so having my little town with me at any time really helped me get away from all that, in fact, through Animal Crossing, I built up a small group of friends at school who were also going through the same sort of thing, shame we didn't have streetpass back then, that'd made finding these friends a lot easier.

Even now I feel like Animal Crossing freinds a great way to take my mind off things when times get tough.


----------



## Shokyokudesuka (May 29, 2014)

I play it for fun, of course, but I genuinely feel that my villagers in my town care about me more than the people I know irl, and I value my villagers more than some people. I don't know. I've been found in a cupboard playing AC to escape some problems, though.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (May 29, 2014)

I play it a lot to escape reality and from myself.
It's gotten to a point though where it's a horrible security blanket/crutch and four towns isn't as comforting as I hoped.
But hey, at least my villagers ask me about my day and write me dumb little letters and love me.
Least something is programmed to care, you know?


----------



## Pirate (May 29, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not the only one here who feels like this! That makes me feel better! :3 It's funny really how small 3D animals can put a smile on your face so easily. I never thought I'd look at the game in this way before I bought it and NL is my first ever AC game!



Hirisa said:


> I can relate to this, Elin. I played the GC version of AC throughout a 2 year clinical depression where I was housebound, and could barely function. AC was my lifeline, in a way that actual people could not be (other than my husband, who helped me so much throughout this period), because the people I knew back then didn't understand depression. They thought it was a choice, and a matter of willpower, so instead of supporting me, wondered why I wasn't just "getting over it." AC was my refuge.
> 
> So no, I don't think you're alone. And I hope that if you are experiencing depression or loneliness, that you'll reach out to somebody, whether in "real life" or here online (which of course is also real life), and get the support you deserve.



Thank you so much, that's so nice of you! I'm sorry to hear you went through that and I hope you are feeling much better now! I'm feeling more and more miserable every day but I won't really talk about that out here. Unfortunately, the only friends I have are the ones I went to school with who I haven't seen for many years and I recently tried to plan for us to meet up and hang out, but they bailed on me. I don't have a single online friend and I'm not even joking. The only contact on my Skype is my boyfriend and that's literally it! So my little villagers are my friends... ; u;


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (May 30, 2014)

Haha I like chciem pie


----------



## Darumy (May 30, 2014)

Games have been my other world forever, ACNL's a big one because of how personal it is. It is a very relaxing game haha, especially if you stay away from stressing about town control.


Real-life moves too fast for my sleepy sludgepile of a soul.


----------



## Hypno KK (May 30, 2014)

Personally, I just play it because it's entertaining and it's only as difficult or stressful as you want to be, which comes in handy when I've had a busy or difficult day and want to do something that doesn't take a lot effort to have fun with. 

I don't think what you're doing is weird or bad though. Lots of people find solace in fiction when they're going through problems. Even those that don't, lots of people have something that comforts them when things get rough, be it a comfort food, a bubble bath, or wearing clothing items they find comforting. Those things are an escape too in a way. It's not a problem if you're using it to get the strength and joy you need to face your problems and to relax, it's only a problem if you start using it as a substitute to facing your problems and using it as a way to fix them... which it obviously won't.

I don't know what's going on in your life but you ever need advice or just to talk feel free to PM me, if not me, then I'm sure lots of other users in this forum wouldn't mind hearing you out. When you're going through something difficult it helps to have someone to talk to.


----------



## Big Forum User (May 30, 2014)

Even though I play it for fun, I know you aren't alone. I feel the same way. I use it to escape my problems.


----------



## Lepidoptera (May 30, 2014)

Yes, to much so. I have the same problem with runefactory4 too. I play for fun to though. I consider my fake lives better then my real one.

I have trust+anxiety issues+low self esteem issues. I'm always at war with myself... Lets not even discuss my being to dependent on my friend and family members.

I also play AC because it relaxes me and pulls me out of some of my worst moods.


----------



## Blondiexo (May 30, 2014)

I'm with you. Right now, I've been stressing over finding a new job, finding a house, graduating college, anxiety attacks, etc... & I found that zoning out into the game keeps my thoughts simple and relaxed. 
I have to work with patients that are scared & are getting tested for serious diseases. Even though they aren't my problems, it feels personal sometimes.
Don't even get me started on how freaked out I am about getting my first house! I've lived in apartments ever since I moved out of my mom's. 
So yeah, playing a mayor in a town I design seems a lot more relaxing than real life right now.


----------



## Glaed (May 30, 2014)

OH man i definitely use animal crossing to escape reality. I was in a really dark place the other day, and one of my villagers sent me a mail that said something like "You doing all right? Just between us, you're one of the few people I think of as a close pal. So don't you disappoint me by moping about silly stuff, ya hear?" 

it was just a silly letter from a video game character, but it really cheered me up. Plus, playing animal crossing helps distract me from all the stressful things and depression and panic attacks, and gives me something else to focus on, which i definitely need sometimes.


----------



## Keyblade (May 31, 2014)

Well, ac is quite relaxing.


----------



## bouncybabs (Jun 3, 2014)

I think you escape reality a little bit with every video game. I do like animal crossing because unlike in real life, I actually can keep friends and don't have to worry about food or school.


----------



## beemayor (Jun 3, 2014)

I think it's perfectly okay to play AC in order to relax yourself and take a break from reality, but make sure you don't totally ignore things in the real world. I did that, with many more things than just Animal Crossing, and it had negative consequences. I've recently gotten back into ACNL because I missed the friendly comfort of the game, but I try to pace myself with it. I still play several hours a day (at least 3-4 and at most, all day), depending on what tasks/appointments/obligations I have during the day, but I'll only play in increments. I'll play for 20-30 minutes, then do something else, then come back, then do something else. 

It's certainly great that you play the game to make yourself feel better (it's 100% a positive, feel good game!), but for your own sake, don't use it to run away from real world problems. Use it as a coping tool!


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm not afraid to admit that I use AC to escape reality and clear my head a bit, no matter which version I'm playing. I struggle with "lady parts" problems and sometimes I just don't have any energy or I don't feel well or it has me moody... I have a wonderful support team, but sometimes I just want to be by myself with it. No matter what, I know that AC is there, all my villagers who are happy to see me and I can do no wrong there lol.


----------



## Nanaki (Jun 3, 2014)

I totally play AC to escape. It's nice to know that in my game I have friends that care and worry about me when I'm gone, which is something I feel I don't really have IRL. I'm honestly a total loser: I'm super shy, I have anxiety issues, I struggle with depression, I have Aspergers, I'm transgender...I'm pretty much a walking mess with nowhere and no one to turn to. But at least I have my animals. They care about me, even if they are just polygons, textures, and dialogue strings.


----------



## SuperSparky1 (Jun 3, 2014)

I kinda can say that Animal Crossing makes me escape from reality.  In real life, I have like no friends, but in Animal Crossing, I get to be friends with cool-looking or adorable animals that will always be my friend.  At least they're easy to befriend, unlike every person at my school...  I'm shy around most people...  AND I HATE IT!  And I'm also kinda different from everyone at school.  I mean who plays "baby games", as some people like to describe them, like Pokemon and Mario and Kirby and Zelda and Animal Crossing in 7th grade?  I just feel like I don't belong in any group of people.  The only friends I do have at school I don't really like anymore, especially one of them, who is really annoying and acts like a complete moron most of the time.  And plus, they never hang out with me, leaving me all alone, rotting in my room and playing video games while they're probably doing something fun or interesting.  To be honest, I think that my Animal Crossing friends are possibly my only friends, as pathetic as that sounds.  I know that they're just a whole bunch of pixels that talk, but at least they care about me.  While I love many video games, almost none of them make me feel as immersed as Animal Crossing does.  And sorry if this makes me sound kind of...how can I describe this...IDK.    I just wanted to express my emotions.  It's not as embarrassing writing this to random people on the internet than it is telling this to someone in my family.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also don't really know how to make friends either...  And I bet if I tried, I would just want people that have basically everything in common with me.  But what are the chances of finding someone like that?  And I'm also afraid that the people I try to befriend would laugh at me for liking the stuff I like.  I mean, they've gotta know.  It's not easy hiding it when they come over and see a few Pokemon posters on the walls.  I also feel like no one would wanna be friends with me or I wouldn't want to be friends with them.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Jun 4, 2014)

SuperSparky1 said:


> I kinda can say that Animal Crossing makes me escape from reality.  In real life, I have like no friends, but in Animal Crossing, I get to be friends with cool-looking or adorable animals that will always be my friend.  At least they're easy to befriend, unlike every person at my school...  I'm shy around most people...  AND I HATE IT!  And I'm also kinda different from everyone at school.  I mean who plays "baby games", as some people like to describe them, like Pokemon and Mario and Kirby and Zelda and Animal Crossing in 7th grade?  I just feel like I don't belong in any group of people.  The only friends I do have at school I don't really like anymore, especially one of them, who is really annoying and acts like a complete moron most of the time.  And plus, they never hang out with me, leaving me all alone, rotting in my room and playing video games while they're probably doing something fun or interesting.  To be honest, I think that my Animal Crossing friends are possibly my only friends, as pathetic as that sounds.  I know that they're just a whole bunch of pixels that talk, but at least they care about me.  While I love many video games, almost none of them make me feel as immersed as Animal Crossing does.  And sorry if this makes me sound kind of...how can I describe this...IDK.    I just wanted to express my emotions.  It's not as embarrassing writing this to random people on the internet than it is telling this to someone in my family.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also don't really know how to make friends either...  And I bet if I tried, I would just want people that have basically everything in common with me.  But what are the chances of finding someone like that?  And I'm also afraid that the people I try to befriend would laugh at me for liking the stuff I like.  I mean, they've gotta know.  It's not easy hiding it when they come over and see a few Pokemon posters on the walls.  I also feel like no one would wanna be friends with me or I wouldn't want to be friends with them.



It sounds like the people at your school are trying to hard to be grown up. Those "baby" games are awesome. My brother is thirty and bought 3DS just to play Zelda. My friend and I both like Pokemon. We are in our twenties. Hang in there, middle school can be tough. Making friends is never easy for me either. You have to be willing to let people in and weed out the bad apples. 

Your room sounds like my friends. I've lost count of how many pikachu's live there. I've added a few to that collection.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah I usually find myself playing more animal crossing when I'm lonely. I've been diagnosed with depression and anxiety, fell out with my friends, and my boyfriend's quit uni so I'm pretty lonely right now and have been playing animal crossing to get away from it all. I'm kindof getting bored of it though so if anyone knows any other good games to escape to I would appreciate it


----------



## CupcakeZombie (Jun 7, 2014)

I do it too, because I think its a break from my reality. I can be myself in a little town where I have my animal friends who always care about me, unlike in real life where I only have a few friends who I dont hang out with often. I have like two friends in my school but they aren't even in my class. Sometimes people in my class just ignore me and I just feel so tired of everything right now.


----------



## Hypno KK (Jun 7, 2014)

SuperSparky1 said:


> I mean who plays "baby games", as some people like to describe them, like Pokemon and Mario and Kirby and Zelda and Animal Crossing in 7th grade?



Plenty of people! With Pok?mon, it was different for me because it was actually popular when I was in 7th grade, so lots of people liked it. But in my experience, it's really normal at your age for kids to try to appear more "grown up" by pretending they dislike things that they think are "for babies". It's completely ridiculous, too, because as you get older you stop feeling less concerned about liking it. I'd also bet plenty of your classmates like that stuff, they just don't admit it, so you're awesome for not being shy about the games you like. Hang in there, the age you're at can be tough.

For what it's worth, I'm an adult and I like Animal Crossing and Pok?mon. I know tons of people (even people who are older than me) who like Mario, Zelda, etc. because it reminds them of when they were kids. I also know people who like Disney movies, and books and TV shows that are for kids. I think it's because when you're an adult, you stop being so concerned about proving you're "grown up" since you know you are because it says so on your ID, you have a job and/or grad school, etc. and stuff that is easy in comparison to what you face in real life or which reminds you of your childhood ends up being comforting. I love ACNL because after I have a tough day, it's really relaxing to play a game where the most stressful thing is being stung by a jellyfish or something.

Don't worry, you're not childish.


----------



## Relicum_ (Jun 9, 2014)

Same here, guys.
I don't mean to be all sad or to tell you sob stories, but AC is one of the reasons I'm actually still here.
I don't know. I've been feeling down a lot and my depression got worse. But every time I'm feeling really awful and when I'm considering things I shouldn't, I re-read a letter Biskit once sent me. It reads "Oh, Kim! I had this really scary dream last night. You disappeared from our town! Kim, promise me you'll never leave. You have to stay here forever! Promise! Biskit." and yeah, I cried so hard when I got it. Biskit is pretty much my favourite villager and It just hurts to imagine how I'd leave my villagers alone. Uuuugh.

I'm sure I'll get over everything eventually, I haven't lost hope! But I know Animal Crossing will be there for me until I'm strong enough to stand on my own feet. And after that, of course.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 11, 2014)

This brought tears to my eyes. I completely know what you're talking about. 

I'm not happy with the way my life is going. Most people would say "well, fix it then!" but my problem is that I have family stopping me from following my dreams. So I feel stuck because I can't fix my issues. I have to make my parents change their minds in order for me to do that. So I feel stuck. 

Oh boy. I'm crying now. >_< Sorry. I know what you mean though...I know what you mean... It's a great game. I'm glad I ran into it. I really am. I really wish that the Animal Crossing world was real. I'd be having a better life that way.


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 12, 2014)

A few months ago, my dad had a heart attack and was in the hospital for over a month. It was the worst thing that has ever happened to my family, and it was really difficult to get through the days while we were hoping he'd get better. I spent a lot of time at the hospital, and the ONLY time I got any relief from reality was by playing Animal Crossing. So, ya, basically it helped me stay sane and got me through a really difficult experience. When you're sad/worried/stressed, sometimes the silliest things have the most power to get you through until things get better. 

You just have to make sure that you're not *completely* hiding and letting everything else go to s*** all around you, cuz that's tempting. But if you've done your best to fix whatever situation, I totally think an escape once in a while is important, since stress is very bad for your health.


----------



## Squeaks (Jun 14, 2014)

Here to join the "using AC to escape reality" club. Recently picked up ACNL, again, last week. I don't lead a very exciting life and I also suffer from depression. I'm on from morning until night usually stopping if important things come up, but then I'm right back to it. It's an unhealthy amount of attention I give ACNL as I put a lot of things on the back burner. :/ One could say I'm addicted.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 14, 2014)

SuperSparky1 said:


> I kinda can say that Animal Crossing makes me escape from reality.  In real life, I have like no friends, but in Animal Crossing, I get to be friends with cool-looking or adorable animals that will always be my friend.  At least they're easy to befriend, unlike every person at my school...  I'm shy around most people...  AND I HATE IT!  And I'm also kinda different from everyone at school.  I mean who plays "baby games", as some people like to describe them, like Pokemon and Mario and Kirby and Zelda and Animal Crossing in 7th grade?  I just feel like I don't belong in any group of people.  The only friends I do have at school I don't really like anymore, especially one of them, who is really annoying and acts like a complete moron most of the time.  And plus, they never hang out with me, leaving me all alone, rotting in my room and playing video games while they're probably doing something fun or interesting.  To be honest, I think that my Animal Crossing friends are possibly my only friends, as pathetic as that sounds.  I know that they're just a whole bunch of pixels that talk, but at least they care about me.  While I love many video games, almost none of them make me feel as immersed as Animal Crossing does.  And sorry if this makes me sound kind of...how can I describe this...IDK.    I just wanted to express my emotions.  It's not as embarrassing writing this to random people on the internet than it is telling this to someone in my family.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also don't really know how to make friends either...  And I bet if I tried, I would just want people that have basically everything in common with me.  But what are the chances of finding someone like that?  And I'm also afraid that the people I try to befriend would laugh at me for liking the stuff I like.  I mean, they've gotta know.  It's not easy hiding it when they come over and see a few Pokemon posters on the walls.  I also feel like no one would wanna be friends with me or I wouldn't want to be friends with them.



Sounds to me like you're better off without your "friends". When I was in middle school (about 10 years ago), I was in a similar situation. My hobbies then were playing video games like Spongebob and disney games on my Playstation 1 and playing the Clarinet. I only had a couple real friends and everyone else pretended to be my friend, but would cast me out as the weird girl the first chance they got. Some people, like us, are just better in touch with our "inner child" and guess what? We're happier people. Middle school doesn't last forever and then you're in high school... Which I found I had a much easier time making friends there


----------

